

What's the most epic photo ever taken? [Quora] - thmzlt
http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-most-epic-photo-ever-taken

======
cromulent
There seems to be some confusion over the meaning of the word "epic".

~~~
edge17
i think that's the point

